

A wiki of informational slideshows with content from Wikipedia. - notthetup
http://qwiki.com

======
zipdog
Great idea, and good execution, but to me more of a good indication of where
things are going than a complete idea.

It also highlights the need for more semantic knowledge within resources like
Wikipedia. Grabbing the first paragraph (as the site seems to do) is a
reasonable guess at a key summary of a topic, but that may not always be the
case..

Speed wise, it still seems easier to just read the start of the article on the
wiki (or use your own reading software if visually impaired), although this is
a nicer experience :)

